# Eddie Stobart - where are you ?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

In the business section of The Times this morning the Chief Executive of Eddie Stobart Logistics says that the name 'Eddie Stobart' could disappear under a rebranding because of a dispute.

Stobart Group (a separately quoted business) retain the name rights and want to charge ESL around £50 million to continue using the name – and ESL apparently think that's too much.

Probably only a handbags fight but you saw it here first – unless you read The Times.

Eddie not on track .........


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A lot of old Hauliers in the Cumbria area will be pleased to see the back of that name.

He grew by undercutting everyone else and drove some of them into bankruptcy. Consequently, he was hated by many. :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not by me! I was in the Eddie Stobart fan club. I had a badge and everything. You could fill in all the names of the lorries in a little book.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Not by me! I was in the Eddie Stobart fan club. I had a badge and everything. You could fill in all the names of the lorries in a little book.


Why am I not surprised. >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747;2871881[B said:


> ]A lot of old Hauliers in the Cumbria area will be pleased to see the back of that name.[/B]
> 
> He grew by undercutting everyone else and drove some of them into bankruptcy. Consequently, he was hated by many. :surprise:


Jim

I just wonder whether being able to do that and make a successsful business was because he was quoting a realistic rate?

Geoff


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

747 said:


> A lot of old Hauliers in the Cumbria area will be pleased to see the back of that name.
> 
> He grew by undercutting everyone else and drove some of them into bankruptcy. Consequently, he was hated by many. :surprise:


He also grew due the to reliability of his deliveries the professional appearance of his drivers and lorries and as you mentioned his keen pricing. Surely all something any business needs to strive for to succeed.

Terry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Same with good old Norbert..https://theloadstar.co.uk/end-of-th...ressangle-as-wearexpo-is-in-the-driving-seat/

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> A lot of old Hauliers in the Cumbria area will be pleased to see the back of that name.
> 
> He grew by undercutting everyone else and drove some of them into bankruptcy. Consequently, he was hated by many. :surprise:


Isn't that called 'competition'.? Just wait till we are out of the EU and see how competition works.

Ray.


----------

